# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Freedom Castle >  The Castes in Pakistan

## snaz

The "high castes" is as follows (all the names are given in language panjabi): 

- Jat: Landowners; they add with their first name the name of "Chaudry", "Shima", (it is not systematic). One finds this same caste at Sikhs. 

- Rajput: Princes, but landowners in great majority. One finds this caste among Hindus. 

- Arian: The oral tradition said that they are descendants of the army of Ibn Qasim, whose troops had been created in Perse. They are originating in Perse and became with time landowners. One finds this caste only in Panjab. They add with their first name the name of "Chaudry", "Mian", "Mair", sometimes "Khan." 

- Shaikhs: Tradesmen, they are downward Arabic; they add with their first name the name of "Malik." 

- Sayed: Monk, their work also consists in making amulets, they are downward of the family of the Mohammad Prophet. 

- Kashmiri: Of origin of Kashmir, they form a caste in Panjab, make various trades as tradesmen, butchers, foremen... They add with their first name the name of "Goal." 

- Kakayzai: Tradesmen. They add with their first name of name of "Malik." 

- Qazi: The oral tradition said that they would go down from the Afghan soldiers. They would have since the beginning exerted the function of monk. Currently it is a caste land great landowners; it is very largely represented in the administration and the bureaucracy. They add with their first name the name of "Qureshi". 

- Pathan: Descendants of pathans, they form a caste in Panjab, they make various trades as civils servant, tradesmen... 

- Gujar: Herdsmen, and often landowners. 



The "small castes" is as follows: 

- Tarhan: Carpenters. 

- Qamyar: Potters. 

- Lowar: Will forge. 

- Kassaï: Butchers. 

- Mirassi: Travelling musicians, troubadours. 

- Mautchi: Shoe-makers. 

- Tobi: Launderers. 

- Darzi: Dressmakers. 

- Jalaye: Tisserands. 

- Lahari: Dyers. 

- Mashqi: Water carriers. 

- Teli: Oilcans. 

- Balwalai: Messengers. 

- Naï: Hairdressers; they are also able to make small operations, they circoncisent the new born ones and are cooks during the festivals and the marriages... 

- Fakir: They are nourished by people of the districts where they live, in exchange of all kinds of odd jobs (to wash the crockery, to prepare the narghile...).

----------


## Saba

interesting, i have heard that Kashmiri's are very beautiful ..

----------


## snaz

So was Kashmir at one time.

Now it's a dsiplay of love of 2 neighbours !

----------


## Saba

hmm true ...

----------


## S@nia

Fascinating:up;  

*- Rajput: Princes, but landowners in great majority. 
One finds this caste among Hindus.*
Untrue!! one finds this caste among Muslims too. We are Rajput  :Smile:

----------


## snaz

Er... correction sorry... didn't notice that....

but anyways my cousins in Sialkot are Rajputs and they're muslim too !

----------


## Majid

I dont know too much about other castes but word pathans is not common in pakistan ...its used in india ...here word "pukhtun" or "Afghani" is used for them

and similarly the small castes can be from any caste..in earlier time nai and mirassi were considered lower castes but now respected family members are also joining these prefession..because now nai is called a beaution and mirasi is called an 
Artist...

----------


## snaz

Today mirasis got more money than many of us !

----------


## mere-zindagy

hmmm true

----------


## sensiblekiller

y dont u change ur caste to MIRASI ,LOLz,
any way nice effort

----------


## snakhtar

Guys, what is the remedy of such a disease, which is a myth but yet is so strong and common in existance that it has become a major factor in the destruction of our community's harmony?

----------


## mytonse

quite mesmerising.....

When analysing such situations..when we condemn other's religion saying they divide humans.....we actually are already a part of it...

What do we do then??

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Arian: The oral tradition said that they are descendants of the army of Ibn Qasim, whose troops had been created in Perse. They are originating in Perse and became with time landowners. One finds this caste only in Panjab. They add with their first name the name of "Chaudry", "Mian", "Mair", sometimes "Khan." 


aahaan..interesting...

we are arian...

but i dnt found dis casts important :S

----------


## mytonse

Challenging Society

----------


## mani5000

I am Janjua (Rajput) too, as far as i know my ancestors were sikh. But now Proud to be Muslim & Pakistani......

----------


## Mirza Shahzad

*Correction*

Dear how you can forget your parents....
The top ranking MUGHALS

----------

